# So how many songs are being sold on iTunes windows?



## blastic (Oct 17, 2003)

Does anybody have any information?


----------



## cwoody222 (Oct 17, 2003)

I use a Mac at home and have bought about a dozen albums so far.

This morning I bought an album from my work (PC).  Not really because I wanted to do it on Windows but I didn't know this album was out yet and I needed instant gratification.

And it's GREAT that I can either just listen to it at home on my Mac (that's 2 out of 3 allowed computers) or just burn it from either one and use it unlimited!


----------



## Sogni (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blastic _
> *Does anybody have any information? *



Exactly the same amount as iTunes (Music Store) for Mac.


----------



## Ripcord (Oct 17, 2003)

No, I think the question was "How many songs have been sold so far to Windows users"?  How many per day?  He's looking for a rate, not number of available songs.


----------



## Cat (Oct 17, 2003)

I'm sure we'll hear very soon. I think we can look forward to Apple press releases about milestones, like "1 million songs in the first 24 hours of iTunes on Windows!" or "10 million songs in the first week on Windows!"


----------



## cwoody222 (Oct 17, 2003)

What a friggin' disaster.

The album I bought was NOT available to me via my Mac at home.  Today was the first time I had any other computer using iTunes.

My iTues account even said that I had "2 of 3" computers authorized.

But, however many times I tried to "refresh my purchases" it said I had no more.

When I tried to re-purchase via the iTunes store, however, it DID recognize that I had bought them before and did I really want to 'buy' them again.

Like an idiot (I admit) I said Yes.

Soon after I had purchased said album THREE times.

Of course there is NO number to contact for help.  I waited and waited and waited for regular APPLE tech support.  Once I said "Music Store" the kind gentleman gave me another number to call in the morning...which I shall be sure to do.

Meanwhile I cannot access the music that I LEGALLY purchased hours ago......


----------



## hellatoms (Oct 17, 2003)

cwoody222,
You only get the music files on the computer you bought the music with. It's your responsibility to transfer the files to your home computer. You don't get to download from the Apple servers for each authorized computer.


----------



## Captain Code (Oct 17, 2003)

The store only opened YESTERDAY   Expect to wait at least a week for any stats.


----------



## Sogni (Oct 17, 2003)

hellatoms is right,
you are AUTHORIZED to play said music on any of your computers - but YOU have to transport between them.

Altho I know what you mean - I was surprised when music I had previously purchased on my Mac didn't automatically appear on my PC. 
Took me half a second to realize it wasn't going to happen that way, so I brought them with me next time I was at the PC - it asked for my password and they started playing.

Hopefully you can get the multiple-purchases of the same titles refunded. If the number they gave you can't - try your bank.


----------



## boi (Oct 18, 2003)

cwoody:

email itunes technical support and explain what happened. they are really nice and sorted out my authorization problem easy easy =)


----------



## cwoody222 (Oct 18, 2003)

Well that sucks   But thanks for the explaination.  I thought I'd be able to DOWNLOAD to 3 computers.

Oh well, guess I'll have to burn a CD and then re-import them as MP3.  Meaning they'd never even be able to track HOW many people/computers I uploaded to.

Sounds silly to me but oh well.


----------



## Sogni (Oct 18, 2003)

Yeah, I did too. Kind of - sort of a bummer but no big deal.

Burn the CD as Data (in iTunes - check preferences), then on the other computer drag the files from the CD into iTunes.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 18, 2003)

Call them and pretend you are just an AOL & windows user.


----------



## Ripcord (Oct 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cwoody222 _
> *Oh well, guess I'll have to burn a CD and then re-import them as MP3.  Meaning they'd never even be able to track HOW many people/computers I uploaded to.
> *



No, you can still copy the files to as many computers as you want, and play them on any authorized computer (you only get up to 3 at a time that can be authorized).  No need to do what you're suggesting unless you need to play the files outside of iTunes/iPod, or on more than 3 computers.  It sounds like you only HAVE 3 computers.


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Oct 18, 2003)

it makes sense that you can only download purchased music once from apple. bandwidth costs them money...they could theoretically lose money on songs if they allowed people to download the same song over and over.


----------



## cwoody222 (Oct 18, 2003)

How do they expect you to move the files to 2 other computers?  Burning the files to CD or even moving them with iDisk seems just as easy as burning them to an audio CD and then ripping it.

Actually if I do it that way then I get a copy on CD to play in my car or something.

Seems they wouldn't want to encourage that since it's less secure.


----------



## Sogni (Oct 18, 2003)

cuz burning and re-ripping lowers the audio quality.

Burn as a Data CD and you won't lose quality - cuz it's a file.


----------



## Arden (Oct 18, 2003)

You'd think Apple would have posted something about that, that you can only download the songs you buy once and have to transfer them yourselves... perhaps you didn't read their agreements as carefully as you should have?


----------



## Sogni (Oct 19, 2003)

I agree to use Apple Software - whatever the fine print says!


----------



## j79 (Oct 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sogni _
> *cuz burning and re-ripping lowers the audio quality.
> 
> Burn as a Data CD and you won't lose quality - cuz it's a file. *



Aside from lowering the quality, if you have a lot of files you need to transfer, you'll get much more files with one CD-R, if you burn as data. (3 MB per song compared to 30 - 50 MB per song when burned as a CD audio)


----------



## Ripcord (Oct 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cwoody222 _
> *How do they expect you to move the files to 2 other computers? *



How do you usually move files between two computers?


----------



## cq107 (Oct 19, 2003)

this thread has made me relize that some people just don't have comon sence ?!?! lol


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 19, 2003)

you need a thread for that!


----------



## drustar (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cat _
> *...Apple press releases about milestones, like "1 million songs in the first 24 hours of iTunes on Windows!" or "10 million songs in the first week on Windows!"  *



They should have a * and a fine print associated with that saying "*Apple will not be liable to OS crashing while downloading/purchasing song(s) - especially Windows."

Bummer


----------



## blastic (Oct 20, 2003)

Got something!....

From MacNN.com:

Over 1 million iTunes for Windows downloaded
 Apple today announced that more than one million copies of its iTunes for Windows digital jukebox software have been download in the 3.5 days since its launch last Thursday, and over one million songs have been purchased and downloaded by iTunes users in the same period: "iTunes users have purchased over one million songs in the first three and a half days since our launch last Thursday, which compares with one million songs in the first seven days when we introduced the original iTunes for Mac users last April," said Steve Jobs, Apples CEO. "We're off to a great start, and our competition isn't even out of the starting gates yet."


----------



## Cat (Oct 20, 2003)

^^Beat me to it.

I was going to post a nice "I told you so!"


----------



## Jason (Oct 20, 2003)

so has any other music service sold a million songs yet? im not sure what else is actually launched and out there yet...


----------



## macridah (Oct 20, 2003)

dang, that's a lot of downloads--both iTunes and songs!

I'm a machead but my bothers not.   I sent him a $10 gift certificate, and now he wants to get a 12inch powerbook.


----------



## Sogni (Oct 20, 2003)

*Apple: 1 million iTunes copies, songs in three days*

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tm..._mc/apple1millionitunescopiessongsinthreedays

and

http://www.theregister.com/content/39/33485.html


----------



## chevy (Oct 20, 2003)

Sorry, I started a new thread with the answer... I think it's worth it !


----------



## cwoody222 (Oct 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ripcord _
> *How do you usually move files between two computers? *



I usually don't have need to move 50+ mb of data.

And it just seemed silly to burn to CD (as audio, not data) since they'd lose the tracking then.  Plus I didn't have any blank CDs handy.

I ended up transferring the files via iDisk but due to the size I had to do each song individually since my PC kept freezing on me.


----------



## cwoody222 (Oct 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by boi _
> *cwoody:
> 
> email itunes technical support and explain what happened. they are really nice and sorted out my authorization problem easy easy =) *



Tech support told me within hours that I was unable to download multiple times.

So I emailed customer service for a refund Sat. morning.  Monday evening I hadn't heard back yet.

So I emailed cust. serv. again Tues. morning.  Within hours I had the reply telling me that it's against their Terms of Service to offer refunds.  Period.

That just sucks   I made an honest mistake.  Plus I never even downloaded the songs I bought by mistake.  I purposely left them undownloaded once I realized what I did.

I'm going to email the band (who is from nearby my hometown and who I've enjoyed for over a decade) to tell them about this practice.

I'm also going to put the tracks up for download for 6 of my friends (3 computers x 2 extra purchases) so they don't go to waste.


----------



## Arden (Oct 23, 2003)

Sorry for asking this, but what exactly do you expect the band to do?  They don't control the way Apple manages the Store.


----------



## cwoody222 (Oct 23, 2003)

Who knows, maybe they'll feel bad that I got screwed and send me a $20 tee-shirt or something.

It's their CD I wanted so bad that I screwed up, I only think it's fair that they know how the Apple store is doing business with their fans.

If I was the band I'd want to KNOW, even if I couldn't DO anything.


----------

